# Got Flow NXT-AT



## Triplany (Apr 20, 2011)

Picked up 2011 Flow NXT-AT . Wanted the FSE's but couldn't find any around at a good price. They are calling for around 7 inches (20cm) of fresh snow up at whistler blackcomb so gonna head up there tomorrow to try them out! will post my thaughts when I get back!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

How tall are you? That looks like a mighty narrow stance my man.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

I have the same bindings.I rode 14 days straight in Utah with no issues.I had 0/5 0/6 Teams before all I can say is WOW what a difference.:thumbsup:


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Bought the same pair this year. Love them and I'm sure you will too. My only complaint is that the white foam bits on the highbacks are like blackholes for dirt. They suck up all the dirt off the bottoms and backs of your boots. Soon they will be a rich dark brown/black. It's not really a problem but it just kind of sucks aesthetically.


----------



## SlickmisterN (Mar 19, 2011)

The foam is easily cleaned with a paper towel and 70-90% rubbing alcohol after every session. I find myself going over my entire top-sheet with alcohol at least once a week when heavy riding... Some simple and vigilant maintenance will keep your goods looking fresh and new for many seasons to come!


----------



## Triplany (Apr 20, 2011)

Leo said:


> How tall are you? That looks like a mighty narrow stance my man.


I am 5'8" and using a 20" stance. I got from a chart on the Internet. Another way I was told was measure from the inside of the back of my knee to the ground but that would put me at 19"

The bindings worked amazing well! I found initially I was over tightning them as I had to tighten the heck out of my K2 Mach bindings. Once I got the balance right they where easy to get in and out of and super responsive. They where more of an improvement than I thaught they where going to be. I am easily a flow convert now.

My old bindings caused a bit of a preasure point at the toe where as these things where just perfect all around. They are heavier than my old bindings but well worth it.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

That does seem pretty narrow still haha. To each their own though. If you were fine then you were fine.

I played around with all kinds of angles and widths and finally landed at:

18/-12

23.5" width

I'm 5'9

Glad you like your bindings!


----------



## TofuSama (May 20, 2010)

Leo said:


> That does seem pretty narrow still haha. To each their own though. If you were fine then you were fine.
> 
> I played around with all kinds of angles and widths and finally landed at:
> 
> ...


I'm 5'9" and I was using a 12/-12 19" stance. Since I plan on getting more than 2-4 days on hill this year, I'm going to start playing around with 20-22" stances, but 20" is wider than shoulder width for me, haha.

EDIT: I'm only 110 lbs though, just for a note.


----------



## Triplany (Apr 20, 2011)

I was originaly +15/-9 . went to a +18/0 . I loved the way my front foot felt (if that makes sense lol) . so gonna try +18/-3 next time I head out. I will also have to play with width after and see what 19 and 21 feel like . They are calling for more snow again on whistler Sun/Mon so probably have to head up Tuesday to try out some more changes. 

Here is a pic of me at the end of the after undloading in whistler village









This young lady braved the snow in a bikini. Actually they where shooting her posing with some new ski products. (It is actually snowing as this was first thing in the morning after unloading from the Gondola)









This pic is on the Horstman Glacier on Blackcomb.









Was an Awesome Day! and in May of all times lol.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I so wish we had hills like some of you guys on the forum.

-Slyder


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice setup. I am holding out for the new Flow NXT-AT SE's. I think the lime ones will look sic on my proto CT.


----------



## Triplany (Apr 20, 2011)

Ya I would have held out too but we have sooooo much snow still! I heading back up to whistler again next week. it's nuts with glacier boarding I will be playing localy till August! May have to head to Mt Hood after that though lol


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Triplany said:


> Ya I would have held out too but we have sooooo much snow still! I heading back up to whistler again next week. it's nuts with glacier boarding I will be playing localy till August! May have to head to Mt Hood after that though lol


I hate you :'(


----------



## GRboarder (Apr 14, 2011)

Aren't NXT-AT too stiff?


----------



## Triplany (Apr 20, 2011)

I don't find them too stiff at all. I only have 2 days on them (was out yesterday again up at whistler) mainly blues and a couple blacks and I love them! way more responsive then my old bindings. And getting in and out of them OMG. I felt bad for my daughter always sitting down to strap in (so much so I am going to get her flow bindings). My only complaint is the bindings do feel heavier than my old ones and I notice it on the lifts but small price to pay for such an awesome binding.


----------

